# Red River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spent the afternoon by a dam south of Fargo.

The skipjacks ran us out of bait. Nothing but our gold eye friends. 

Still pretty muddy and the water level is still a few feet up since the rains from last week.


----------

